# IBS attack after working out plz help



## Faith Dalton (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi everyone my name is Faith I am new here and I just experienced the worst attack in my whole life ever since being diagnosed with IBS. To inform you I was diagnosed young 2013 at age 13 I am 17 now. There is a gym that is a maybe 30 to 35 minutes away from me I go to a lot when I have off I am very good friends with the owner and his wife. Before heading to my the gym I took some Imodium and brought with me some water bottles. I get there and start working out and for a while everything is going really well. The last part of my workout before was at the treadmill I wasn't going too fast lbut it got me running. As soon as I turned and step down from the treadmill my tummy started bubbling and cramping. I head to the woman's bathroom and what comes out of me is massive diarrhea and bad gas. I was in there for half an hour I this probably burned more calories pooping instead of working out. After that whole experience I am now at home frustrated and been crying ever since. Is there anyone out here with IBS who works out and experience pad something like I just did I don't mind any age, gender etc just I am looking for answers. Thank You. Faith.


----------

